# english saddle bags?



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Absolutely! I don't think it would be appropriate for over night camping where you would need to bring a lot of stuff, but they make pommel and cantle bags that are more than adequate for a day ride. The on I have( the english stowaway) has two water bottle holders, enough inside room for lunch, a first aid kit and extra rope, along with straps so that I can attach an extra coat to the outside. It doesn't bounce either and have never had a problem with it rubbing on my saddle, the part that does contact the saddle is a fleece material.

look here: Saddle stowaways, pommels and dittys for horseback riders


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

The Mrs. rides English. Her saddle has D rings on the back where she can tie in saddlebags, just like on a western saddle. She also has D's on the front but it's a lot harder to get a pommel bag to "balance" and stay put without a horn. It can be done, but it takes some clever tying in.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh, another thing is that it can work on a western saddle too, if you need.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Perfect!!! Thanks so much! I've befriended a fellow boarder who has random days off, a powerstroke and a trailer  we're going on a trail this Wednesday and I REALLY need something to carry my camera in..too big for a pocket.. I'll have to order one for the next trail! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

i use a stowaway deluxe pommel bag and i can cram a pretty incredible amount of stuff into the 3 bags! it also carries 2 water bottles.

it ties down really well, so no bouncing (attaches to Ds in the front of the saddle, then also has a tie on each side that runs to the billets, to keep the bottom from flapping).


----------

